# Boston Skyline (prudential and hancock)



## dophineh

I've had the chance to capture many exciting pictures of Boston. Taken from the 19th floor of the new BU dorm. The Charles River, BU bridge, and of course most of the boston skyline including the Prudential and Hancock towers, as well as the famous Citgo sign! 

















Thoughts/feelings/questions?


----------



## pointedem

woah that top one is nice.  maybe a little over saturated- the red hue in the shadows is my gripe.

2nd is cool nice, dust spots in the clouds are a little distracting tho.

3rd could make a nice bw/ sepia/ tritone conversion.  A little boring as is.

Just my .02.. quite a view you have there.  Ever try a timelapse?


----------



## fleetfoot

2nd once is surreal. Very cool what you've done with it.


----------



## dophineh

pointedem said:


> woah that top one is nice.  maybe a little over saturated- the red hue in the shadows is my gripe.
> 
> 2nd is cool nice, dust spots in the clouds are a little distracting tho.
> 
> 3rd could make a nice bw/ sepia/ tritone conversion.  A little boring as is.
> 
> Just my .02.. quite a view you have there.  Ever try a timelapse?



The dust is bothersome, it's on my CCD I believe... I need to clean it.

I've done a million time lapses 

Here's one... same dust speckles, though I edited some out:



BU Student Village II by ~dophineh on deviantART


----------



## dophineh

fleetfoot said:


> 2nd once is surreal. Very cool what you've done with it.



thanks! :hugs:


----------



## citylab

Hi, I work for BU CityLab and we would like to use #3 (with your permission of course) in a brochure that we are putting together. Please contact me at hammer@bu.edu to discuss payment. Thanks!


----------



## hazeleyes1992

Beautiful pictures!   I love all of them


----------



## DanFinePhotography

very cool , #1 is awesome nice colors probably a tad over saturated but works well with the photo


----------



## dirtnapper

Fantastic sunset, we have had a lot of those this summer here in Boston!


----------



## Stephen.C

I like the pics, as a Boston dude I know these buildings well =)
Dirtnapper, I agree, its been beautiful.


----------



## manaheim

Nice perspective of Boston but massively overdone treatments in my personal opinion.


----------



## KillerKowalski

^^^2. 

#2 horizon is slanted right. I feel I just drank a case of Berryweiss .


----------



## SusanMart

Good job, dophineh

Really amazing pics !!!


----------



## manaheim

I always love the "attaboys".


----------



## simenas

Could I use the top two for personal use only?


----------



## dophineh

simenas said:
			
		

> Could I use the top two for personal use only?



sure why not 

Posted by my iPad lk my zenphoto gallery: http://3kandy.com


----------

